# Vaccines



## Veronica Mc (Jun 29, 2011)

Coming Thailand next week, do you need vaccines or Malaria tabs ?

Cheers Veronica


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Veronica, You have left it a bit late to get much before you leave. Malaria Tabs most will tell you to forget about it. Get a mossie repellent from a supermarket with deet in it and keep yourself covered at night. You haven't said if you are on holiday or coming to live. If you come here to live you can get vac's here. Hep-b and Hep-a very important. HepB is three injections over a matter of months.
Goodluck.
Les.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ agree with that, I had tetanus and hepatitis shots before coming back here long-term, the hep ones were a series of three, think they had to be 10-14 days apart. 

And joking here, I saw this helpful piece of advice in the news, relating to some crocs that have escaped in flooding. You may want to bring a wooden wedge with you!

Noise can alert crocodiles to prompt an attack.
Therefore stay quiet if you spot one.
When attacked by the beast, try to stick in a wooden wedge before it is able to lock its jaws on you.
It is a very difficult thing to do, but it is better than doing nothing to save your own life.​
I'm unsure if deet works to keep crocs away as well?

Mosquitos don't fancy me - perhaps its the attractive hairy legs! and we don't get many here compared to where we lived previously, but twice we've had overseas guests who have been attacked, and needed a dose of antihistamines for the swelling; best to use the deet, and check wherever you're sleeping - a small can of mosquito spray useful too.

If you are coming here long-term, as mentioned ^ you can easily get the vaccinations here.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Another bit of advice. Always wear something on your feet. Even if it is only jandals. I have been stung by a scorpion and some of the centipedes are large. Bites from both are extremely painful.


----------



## Veronica Mc (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks all, we will be travelling if all goes to plan....

were is the docs in Hua Hin and how much approx.

Thanks a mill
Veronica


----------

